# Metformin info (taking with Clomid)



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls   I'm usually on the clomid forum but could do with any advice that you can offer me.  I've been on clomid for 10 months as I don't ovulate.

just wondering if anyone can give me any hints or tips about metformin.  Doctor basically said to lower my clomid dose to 100mg and add in metformin (just diagnosed with pcos as well as my endo) starting on one tablet for 5 days, then 2 tablets for 5 days then 3 thereafter

I started them the day before yesterday, the first day was fine, yesterday I was on the loo for about half an hour with the famous metbum after eating a roast dinner.

I had the tablet half way through the evening meal.  do you always get met bum, does certain food trigger it and can you take Imodium to stop it?    

Also, when you up the dose to 2 then 3 a day do you take them all at the same time or spaced out through the day?

sorry for all the questions!!!  thanks in advance love Flower xxx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Flowerpot

I take my metformin through the day, one at brekkie, one with lunch then the las one i take at night as they sometimes make me feel a bit dicky. I have only ever had one case of metbum thankfully. I don't know about the immodium though. 

I would like to know if anybody out there has lost any weight with metformin? I need to lose 3 stone, im finding it a struggle.

Claire xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi bbmonster

i started on met at the end of Nov - and was up to 3 tabs a day by late Dec .....I've got 2 stone to lose by around March and have so far lost half a stone while on the tabs (am also on 50mg of clomid)

i'm also following a WW diet though - but have to say I've lost more than I usually would each week - for eg - whereas I'd normally lose say 1lb or half a pound each week it's been 3 and a half, 2 and a half and a pound .

I also found my usual Xmas scoffing didn't affect me as much either - as when I went to weigh in last night i found out I'd only put on a pound and a half (which would be three/four times this over Xmas!   )

i have read a lot of good things with regards to weight loss while on met from other threads thought there are some people where it's had no effect on weight loss at all 

hth

S
xx


----------



## skydog (Jan 6, 2006)

Flower..

i have been taking metformin for 2-3yrs. to start with the metformin will give you metbum but it will get better as you get used to it. it can take a little while though but it will become less freq.
taking the pills is usually 3 times daily at even spread intervals e.g. breakfast, lunch, dinner around every 4 hrs. i found taking the pills with a glass of water after the meal helped with the stomach probs.
even now i still experience odd days where it will upset the stomach but generally it makes the clomid more effective and is worth percevering. i would check with a chemist about imodium as i am not sure, i used peppermint and fennel tea to help with my stomach trouble.

Hope this helps, good luck with ttc.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks for the replies girls  

sorry girls, this is gonna be      

When I was on one tablet a day for a week I had the one episode of met bum, basically felt I had to go to the loo and then had diarrhoea for half an hour and then it past and I was fine.

On saturday I had to up the dose to 2 tablets, had one after brekkie and one after tea - all fine.  Yesterday had one after brekkie then about 4pm just before tea I had the most horrendous stomach cramps doubled over with them, tried peppermint tea and wheat bag, about an hour later first felt sick/faint then had diarrhoea a few times and the pain stopped. It reminded me a little of the pain I was having when I had a huge ovarian cyst although not as extreme which obviously worries me but if its Met related I guess I'll just carry on 

I guess I'm asking do you think its because I've upped the dose or could it be that I hadnt eaten since 10 am yesterday....do you get side effects if not eaten (I hadnt actually taken my evening pill!).  do you get such pain with your met bum?

thanks girls xxxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hello..thought id add my two pennies worth on such a lovely topic. I also suffered with a bad tummy on metformin but its settled down again now. I asked my cons and he said that its your body adjusting to the dose..so fingers crossed it settles down for you too. And in answer to your question..i also found that taking it on an empty tum made me run to the loo..

Think its all worth it though if it helps xxx


----------



## Clare12110 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Flowerpot, I've been on met since August 05.  I used to get the metbum for about a week and a half then it would calm down so I would up my dose, and the metbum came back all over again for a week and a half then eased off then all over again when I went up to 3 a day.

But after that week and a half for me on the 3rd tablet I have not had any problems since.  I didnt up the dosage everyweek like the consultant told me to do as I wanted my body to get used to the dosage first before I went up again.  I also felt sick all day and had headaches, I did feel rough, but as I said after my body got used to it, it was fine, so hang on in there it gets better.

What I found helped me with the symptoms was taking the tablet in the middle of a meal and also drinking a whole pint of water after it.

Clare


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for the replies girls 

Clare, you sound just like me, it seems to flare up when I up the dose.  I'm upto 2 now and supposed to be upping again tomorrow but I'm going to wait another week and do it over next weekend when I'm off work.  I've also had headaches and feeling generally rough.  So thanks for your story, it helps to know it won't last for ever!

xxxx


----------

